# New Snake Rack and Cages in Progress



## GQ. (May 22, 2005)

I'm been building a few new cages for the critters.  The first picture is of two unfinished chondro cages.  They will be the bottom two in a tower of three cages.  I still need to install the vents, glass track, glass, and perches.  I'll post more pictures in a couple weeks when I have them completely finished.  I just couldn't wait!  







The second picture is a heated five shelf colubrid rack.  I'm not a big fan of melamine, but the oak trim made them a bit more pleasing to the eye.  There is a separate cage with subterranean drawer stacked on top.  I made the top cage with some scrap wood as an afterthought.  I really like the way it turned out though.  I have a PVC pipe that allows the snake to go from the top cage into the bottom sweater box.  The rack is now completed and has the graybanded kingsnakes and hognose snakes in it.  







Let me know what you think.


----------



## Lasiodora (May 23, 2005)

Wow,
Great job. It has a very clean look to it. Are you going to use heat tape for the rack? Did you cut the melamine yourself?
Mike


----------



## Shelob (May 25, 2005)

I fricken' hate topics like this...because it makes me jealous that I don't know how to make those kinds of beautiful tanks!

Post some pics once your critters are housed!


----------



## GQ. (May 25, 2005)

Thanks for the comments!  I will definitely post a shot with the animals inside and after I've the silicone has cured.

Mike,

     I did cut the melamine myself.  If you ever try it, save yourself some grief and buy a good blade made for melamine.  It makes a big difference and gives you nice clean cuts.  I cut a dado in the shelves and the sides just like Maxwell shows on his rack building tutorial for the heat tape.  I used the same heat tape he uses too.  My next rack is going to be for chondro neonates and yearlings!

Later!
Gilbert


----------



## Crotalus (May 25, 2005)

Very nice Gil! 
I will build something similar to your colubrid shelf for neonates..someday. 

/Lelle


----------

